
The Village Sin Eater - pepys
http://www.atlasobscura.com/articles/the-worst-paid-freelance-gig-in-history-was-being-the-village-sin-eater
======
dghf
IIRC, one of Patrick O'Brian's Aubrey-Maturin novels (a.k.a the Master and
Commander series) sees a former sin-eater among the crew: ostracised by his
crew-mates, he is taken on as a surgeon's mate by Dr Maturin.

~~~
strictnein
Another occurrence in pop culture: The Order, with Heath Ledger, focused on a
Sin Eater. Not a great movie, but I remember enjoying it enough in the
theater.

[http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0304711/](http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0304711/)

~~~
whybroke
There was also a 'Night Gallery' episode centered sin eaters this with a
typical Rod Serling (or who ever he copied in this case) twist ending.

------
kazinator
Ah, I read about this long ago in a short story called "Eater of Souls" (maybe
the one by Henry Kuttner [1937]?). I didn't read it in English, but a
translation.

The central character is treated like untouchable scum because of his
profession as eater of souls. Yet he is necessary. I seem to remember about
the eater getting a reward of actual food. People would leave the eater of
souls some food and stay the heck out of his way while he does his job not to
have any interaction with him. So by eating souls he actually gets to eat.

A similar theme of discrimination against undertakers is explored in the
Japanese film _Okuribito_ ("Departures").

